# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Max's max Workbook.

## Max ツ

:wink2: 

Looking forward to it.

----------


## Matte87

Feel free to participate in the tasks, but you are way above their level haha. Welcome!

----------


## Max ツ

Thanks. I have a lot of things on my hand already, so I'll just attend IRC sessions! ^_^
PM me about the timings, kay?

----------

